

The Banner Has Been Unchanged for 18 Years. That’s the Issue. - fourspace
https://medium.com/digital-advertising/ad94724dfff7

======
johnward
The author seems to think that there has been "no innovation" in the digital
advertising space in 18 years. I'm not so sure I agree with that. I think
we've seen numerous innovations. I mean Google built a business around the
innovation that was AdWords. There have been other examples like those stupid
hover links that block content and text link ads that Google ended up pretty
much killing. I agree that these may not be the best things to come but there
have been changes. In the mobile space we've seen all kinds of new formats
such as dropping and icon on the desktop and push messages (as annoying as
they both may be). We've mide strides it's just that no one has really found
something that completely replaces banner ads, and then mobile throws a wrench
into everything.

